# hab ich 3 von euch gesehen?



## lugggas (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi;
waren gestern(18.10) welche von euch so um 3.19 Uhr im Stadwald bei den wildschweinen in einer 3er Gruppe?
Wenn ja ,dann hab ich euch gesehen.
lucas


----------



## Eraserhead-de (19. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

Also ich war's nicht, um 3.19 Uhr habe ich noch gepennt und ist mir auch einfach zu früh und zu dunkel zum Biken! Ich finde es auch ganich okay, mitten in der Nacht die Wildschweine zu wecken, es sei denn, man ist selber eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *Hi;
> waren gestern(18.10) welche von euch so um 3.19 Uhr im Stadwald bei den wildschweinen in einer 3er Gruppe?
> Wenn ja ,dann hab ich euch gesehen.
> lucas *



wenn Du 15.30 meinst, dann könnten es All-Mountain, Falkenheimer und ich gewesen sein...


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> wenn Du 15.30 meinst, dann könnten es All-Mountain, Falkenheimer und ich gewesen sein...
> *



...und so müßten sie ausgesehen haben...

Die drei unbekannten Biker 

TOM


----------



## lugggas (20. Oktober 2003)

ähm ,kann sein. ich hab euch gesehen (15.19 Uhr),einer war leicht dahinter,der andere war mit einem vorne ist (leichter berg auf) links mal kurz an auf den größeren hügel draufgefahren( ca. 30 cm) und hat sich dabei unterhalten...
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2003)

ähm, ich nix vestehen was Du meinen mit:



> der andere war mit einem vorne ist (leichter berg auf) links mal kurz an auf den größeren hügel draufgefahren



 

Nix für Ungut
TOM


----------



## lugggas (20. Oktober 2003)

also: 2 waren in dem augenblick weiter vorne. einer davon links.logisch.der ist dann mal kurz link auf so nen hügel draufgefahren.aber nicht hoch ,nur ca. 30 cm
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Oktober 2003)

Am Bild müßtest Du uns eigentlich erkennen, die sind nämlich von diesem Tag.

Vorschlag: fahr das nächste mal einfach mit, dann gibt' s keine Zweifel mehr.  

Grüße
TOM


----------



## lugggas (21. Oktober 2003)

naja,würde zwar gerne mitfahren,aber glaub mir ,es ist besser,wenn ich nicht mitfahre...wäre auch vieeeel zuu lamgsam...vielleicht,wenn ich ein bisschen fitter bin. kann es sein,dass ich einen von euch mal am müllberg angeredet habe ob das eine luftfederung ist?
lucas


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *naja,würde zwar gerne mitfahren,aber glaub mir ,es ist besser,wenn ich nicht mitfahre...wäre auch vieeeel zuu lamgsam...vielleicht,wenn ich ein bisschen fitter bin.  *



klar, wenn da auf 30 cm hohe hügel gefahren werden, 
da kann nicht jeder mithalten.


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> klar, wenn da auf 30 cm hohe hügel gefahren werden,
> ...



@dubbel
1. es sind doch ein paar cm mehr...
2. ich würde mal mitfahren bevor ich ne dicke Lippe riskiere. Ich z. B. emfinde 1 Stunde lang 12% Steigung als angenehmer, als mit Alti eine Stunde duch die Veste-Trails zu brettern. Unterschätz das mal nicht.

TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (21. Oktober 2003)

> klar, wenn da auf 30 cm hohe hügel gefahren werden,


ja eben,dass schafft nich jeder.da muss ma lange trainieren,um so eine Leistung zustande zubringen!!


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

ich stehe euch jederzeit zur Verfügung, wenn ihr die Trails in Fürth (auch die 30cm Steigungen) kennenlernen wollt...

Grüße

Alex/Alti

@Tom
Wie willst Du dann nächstes Jahr fit werden...ohne Veste-Schinder-Action????


----------



## lugggas (21. Oktober 2003)

@ altitude: naja kennen lernen ja,aber glaubs mir meine kondition is schlecht.sehr schlecht.aber naja,wäre totzdem cool
lucas
P.S. des bild is doch von dem Flieger von ..wo gehts denn hier dan hollywood,oder?


----------



## All-Mountain (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *@Tom
> Wie willst Du dann nächstes Jahr fit werden...ohne Veste-Schinder-Action???? *



Ich komm dann nächstes Frühjahr nach Fürth statt nach Malle zu fliegen. 

Dann gibt's eine Woche Alti-Veste-Intervalltraining extrem 

Biken bis zum :kotz: 

TOM


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2003)

aus dem extrem-schwanzvergleiching-alter bin ich raus, 
aber danke für das angebot. 

werde beim nächsten mal wieder eine handvoll       einstreuen.


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *aus dem extrem-schwanzvergleiching-alter bin ich raus,
> aber danke für das angebot.
> 
> werde beim nächsten mal wieder eine handvoll       einstreuen. *



es war eigentlich als ernstgemeintes Angebot zum Kennenlernen der Fürther Trails gedacht...nichts pubertäres...


P.S. Meiner ist sowieso der Größte! BASTA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (21. Oktober 2003)

@Altitude: cool,wäre echt nett.hm nächsten frühling,bis dahin kann ich noch trainieren und es ist gute Wetter!?
gut danke
lucas


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *es war eigentlich als ernstgemeintes Angebot zum Kennenlernen der Fürther Trails gedacht...nichts pubertäres...
> 
> P.S. Meiner ist sowieso der Größte! BASTA *



diese woche is hektisch, 
nächste woche bin ich weg, 

d.h. anfang november. 

P.S. meiner is noch größer - nur, wenn ich versuche, ale beweis ein bild davon hochzuladen, kommt immer die meldung, von wegen "format zu groß"...


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> diese woche is hektisch,
> ...



Probiers mal mit ner Komprimierung als JPG....


----------



## dubbel (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Probiers mal mit ner Komprimierung als JPG....*



tut das nicht weh?


----------



## Altitude (22. Oktober 2003)

Photoshop 7.0 ist sehr sanft beim komprimieren...

...wenn Du natürlich ne billige Bearbeitungssoftware hast, könnte es ins Auge gehen...


----------



## Tom:-) (22. Oktober 2003)

ich hab ma gehört, dass in solchen fällen kaltes wasser auch sehr gut wirkt.


----------



## lugggas (22. Oktober 2003)

meiner is so groß wie die hügel im stadtwald.
aber da tut hier ja nix zur Sache.
is jemand von euch schon einmal zwischen Vach und erlangen gefahren?Da kurz vor der schleuse is es net schlecht.
Ich glaub ich setzte mal ein paar pics rein (soll ich?)
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (22. Oktober 2003)

Jeder Mann hat 2 Meter zur Verfügung. Die sich zwischen Körpergröße und *******länge aufteilen...

Hat mir mal ein Arbeitskollege erzählt (er ist allerdings 1,70 M gross) 

TOM


----------



## Frazer (23. Oktober 2003)

... ich bin glatt 1,80m , somit würden mir ja mehr als 2 Meter zur Verfügung stehen     

 
Frazer


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2003)

meter, zentimeter , dezimeter... 

schwieriges thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *... ich bin glatt 1,80m , somit würden mir ja mehr als 2 Meter zur Verfügung stehen
> 
> 
> Frazer *



Daß Ihr in Mögeldorf immer so schamlos übertreiben müsst....


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. Oktober 2003)

Also Männers,
immer das gleiche Thema. 

Ich bin gerade mal 1,67 und habe damit wohl das groesste "Potential", oder?


----------



## lugggas (23. Oktober 2003)

nee,ich bin 1,66 cm 
aber der threat heißt nicht: wie lang sind euere schwänze!


----------



## Ralfbausa (23. Oktober 2003)

Apporpos

"Wer früher stirbt ist länger tot!"

Frauen leben nicht länger, Männer sterben nur eher.....
und warum leben Frauen länger ??????
Weils ka Frau ham ))


----------



## lugggas (23. Oktober 2003)

meine Meinung;
aber ich wois etz imerr noch nicht wen ich gesehen hab. auf dem bild kann ich auch nicht erkennen,hab ich blos vorbei huschen sehen
lucas


----------



## dubbel (23. Oktober 2003)

so schnell? 
sind sie die 30 cm hoch- oder runtergehuscht?


----------



## lugggas (23. Oktober 2003)

@dubbel: ok.stell dir mal einen Hügel vor.Er steigt langsam an und ist mehr als 30cm hoch.Wenn du dir den hügel als einen Kreis vorstellst,dann ist er ca. etwa eine Tangende gefahren,aber der berg ist im mittelpunkt höher als 30cm.aber da,wo er fährst,also fast eine Tagende,dann kann der hügel doch da 30 cm hoch sein.
oder nicht?
lucas


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *@dubbel: ok.stell dir mal einen Hügel vor.Er steigt langsam an und ist mehr als 30cm hoch.Wenn du dir den hügel als einen Kreis vorstellst,dann ist er ca. etwa eine Tangende gefahren,aber der berg ist im mittelpunkt höher als 30cm.aber da,wo er fährst,also fast eine Tagende,dann kann der hügel doch da 30 cm hoch sein.
> oder nicht?
> lucas *



wie darf ich das verstehen? bekommen wir bitte, bitte eine zeichnung?


----------



## amelius (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *@dubbel: ok.stell dir mal einen Hügel vor.Er steigt langsam an und ist mehr als 30cm hoch.Wenn du dir den hügel als einen Kreis vorstellst,dann ist er ca. etwa eine Tangende gefahren,aber der berg ist im mittelpunkt höher als 30cm.aber da,wo er fährst,also fast eine Tagende,dann kann der hügel doch da 30 cm hoch sein.
> oder nicht?
> lucas *



..... und was, bitteschön, ist denn eine Tangende?..... welches Ende darf man sich darunter vorstellen....ich fahr eigentlich immer bis zum Ende... einen Hügel hoch....

nix für ungut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (24. Oktober 2003)

ein von algen verschmutzer wasservogel, etwas kleiner als eine gans. 

die berühmte Tang-ente


----------



## amelius (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *ein von algen verschmutzer wasservogel, etwas kleiner als eine gans.
> 
> die berühmte Tang-ente *



....ist aber selten geworden .... aufgrund der häufigen Tanker-Unglücke in letzter Zeit...... heißt dann wohl Ölende

SCNR


----------



## lugggas (24. Oktober 2003)

also eine tangende ist eine stecke,die den kreis nur in einem punkt schneidet...
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich glaub da hift nur ein Vor Ort-Termin


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *also eine tangende ist eine stecke,die den kreis nur in einem punkt schneidet...
> lucas *



irgendwie hab ich wohl in geometrie nicht aufgepasst. was ist denn jetzt eine stecke? und wie schneidet man kreise in einem punkt?


----------



## amelius (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *
> 
> irgendwie hab ich wohl in geometrie nicht aufgepasst. was ist denn jetzt eine stecke? und wie schneidet man kreise in einem punkt?
> *



 .... also jetzt versteh´ ich gar nix mehr   aber schließlich sind Enten ja auch nicht mein Fachgebiet  

Vielleicht finden sich ja hier ein paar Lehrers, die uns das nochmal erklären können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (24. Oktober 2003)

Der Fred entwickelt sich ja so langsam von *****vergleichs-Fred zum Geometrie-Nachhilfe-Fred.

Respekt, nicht schlecht.


----------



## Tom:-) (24. Oktober 2003)

wer ordentlich Schw**ze vergleichen will muss sich wenigstens in den grundregeln/-formeln der messtechnik und geometrie auskennen. sonst kommt doch nur murks raus.

wenn ich bei meister tang eine 30cm ente bestelle krieg' ich am ende vielleicht höxtens einen geschnittenen punkt am stecken. wer will denn sowas?


----------



## amelius (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Der Fred entwickelt sich ja so langsam von *****vergleichs-Fred zum Geometrie-Nachhilfe-Fred.
> 
> Respekt, nicht schlecht.    *





... aber an der Geometrie scheitert es wohl nicht alleine ....    ....  vielleicht auch an Eindeutigkeit .... doch wer denkt sich schon Böses dabei..... 

in diesem Sinne!


----------



## sunflower (24. Oktober 2003)

> also eine tangende ist eine stecke,die den kreis nur in einem punkt schneidet...



...jetzt kommt hier mal ne Frau mit Hessen-Abi! 
Das ist eine TangenTe!!! Ihr Franken und eure Probleme mit d und t.... 
Und die schneidet auch net, die berührt nur. Das heißt auch Tangente - die Berührende (hab ich mir irgendwann mal vom Mathelehrer sagenlassen...)  

Bei eurem Schwanzvergleich kann ich ja jetzt leider nicht mitmachen...   

@ lugggas
Immer noch stolz auf dein neues Prachtstück??? (also das bike,bevor ihr auf dumme Gedanken kommt.... )

Gruß,  
sunny


----------



## lugggas (24. Oktober 2003)

hehe,jaja wie franken 
aber das mit dem schneiden haben wir so gelernt.... naja. 8. klasse. tangente  
aber naja is doch woschdd.
ach ja mein "prachtstück" "reizt" mich immernoch wenn du verstehst was ich mein.naja bei hessen abi  
 
lucas


----------



## sunflower (24. Oktober 2003)

> ach ja mein "prachtstück" "reizt" mich immernoch wenn du verstehst was ich mein.



Versteh ich voll und ganz!  Mein 'Süßer' steht ja auch da unten an meinem Bett und strahlt mich an...


----------



## amelius (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *
> 
> Und die schneidet auch net, die berührt nur. Das heißt auch Tangente - die Berührende (hab ich mir irgendwann mal vom Mathelehrer sagenlassen...)
> ...



....wäre das Niveau mal wieder gerettet   

Doch wäre (auch um das Leben dieses Threads zu garantieren) noch die Frage zu diskutieren, ob man beim Biken wirklich von Tangenten sprechen kann.... denn Tangenten haben ja genau einen gemeinsamen Punkt mit dem Kreis, den sie (??) berühren...

 

Vielleicht sollten wir auch lieber mit den Kosenamen für unsere zweirädrigen Begleiter weitermachen  

nix für ungut!


----------



## lugggas (24. Oktober 2003)

wie wäre es mit schuggibeiki?


----------



## sunflower (24. Oktober 2003)

> wie wäre es mit schuggibeiki?



Hast du Fieber??? Das klingt ja mal nur schwul!  
Ich glaub, ich tauf meins Black Lightning. Wenn die Fahrerin net so lahm wäre, könnt's auch tatsächlich abgehn wie der Blitz... 

@ amelius
Fährst du immer noch umdie Berge rumoder traust dudich inzwischen auch drauf?


----------



## lugggas (24. Oktober 2003)

naja,meine schwester hat zu starken einfluss auf mich.aber ich bin 100% hetero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lucas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *...jetzt kommt hier mal ne Frau mit Hessen-Abi!
> Das ist eine TangenTe!!! Ihr Franken und eure Probleme mit d und t....*



Unn die Hesse habbe des mit Schwärväbreschäa unn Aschebeschea  

Schön war's in Franggn...


----------



## sunflower (24. Oktober 2003)

> naja,meine schwester hat zu starken einfluss auf mich.aber ich bin 100% hetero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So war's ja net gemeint!!!! Klingt nur blöd...



> Unn die Hesse habbe des mit Schwärväbreschäa unn Aschebeschea



Niiiiiiiils!!!! Ja, hast uns ja verlassen. Wirst mir beim Pizzamampfen fehlen.... 

Genau, des sin die böse Hesse!!! 
Was denkst du, wo ich meine ganzen Aschenbecher herhab??? Mühsam zusammengklaut!!!   Und das obwohl ich net rauch...;


----------



## Beelzebub (25. Oktober 2003)

hier wimmelts ja von Tangenten und Hypothenusen 
Aschebeschea und Ebblwoi,Unterbuxnfüllungsmaterialvergleichen
und Kosenamen ihrer Räder
und warum? weil einer drei radfahren gesehen hat ja mir Franggn sind da flexibel.

zum Thema Kosenamen nimmt dies hier:


----------



## Beetlechoose (25. Oktober 2003)

wir franken haben überhaubd kein broblem mid d und d. nur die um uns rum verwenden dafür immer zwei buchschdaben.... 

grüssis beetle


----------



## sunflower (25. Oktober 2003)

> wir franken haben überhaubd kein broblem mid d und d. nur die um uns rum verwenden dafür immer zwei buchschdaben....



Also sind jetzt wohl doch die außenrum flexibler?!? Wir können nämlich d und t und b und p auseinanderhalten...   Und das problemlos! (oder war das doch 'broblemlos'???  )


----------



## Beetlechoose (25. Oktober 2003)

so flexibel können wir franken schon auch sein. nur verwenden wir dann einfach das harte und weiche d, auch haben wir ein hartes und weiches b - aber eigentlich frage ich mich schon, wozu ? gebrauchd hab ich´s noch ned  

und im übrigen, meine frau hat sich noch nie beschwert, wenn ich stellenweise nicht flexibel war...   

und damit sind wir wieder bei den ersten beiträgen - oder wie war das noch mit den 30 cm ??? womöglich auch noch gefaltet ?? 

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## lugggas (25. Oktober 2003)

warum sollde man sich das leben schwerer machen,als es eh schon isd? wegen baar su buchstaben???  
nee
aber machd ma weider der threat(sorry ist englisch) is lusdigg


----------



## lugggas (25. Oktober 2003)

hehe ihr und euer bizza essn. lol
da ist mit aufgefallen,isch hab keine ahnung wo des restaurent sein soll. kann mir jemand mal nachhilfe in frankengeographie geben?jetzt nicht nur in dem fall sondern auch allgemein...
lucas


----------



## nils (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *kann mir jemand mal nachhilfe in frankengeographie geben?lucas *



Aber gerne: *klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sunflower (25. Oktober 2003)

> aber machd ma weider der threat(sorry ist englisch) is lusdigg



Ja, und multikulturell noch dazu! Wenn das nicht Völkerverständigung ist...   Die ganzen Franken, n Hesse und unser E-Exil-Franke aus Freiburg... Is des net schee... 

Aber net wieder mit dem Unterbuxnfüllungsmaterialvergleichen anfangen, da kann ich net mitmachen...  Beim Büstenhalterfüllmaterialvergleichen schlag ich euch dann aber um Längen!   

@ beetlechoose
An deiner 'Flexibilität' hat auch keiner gezweifelt...


----------



## All-Mountain (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *hehe ihr und euer bizza essn. lol
> da ist mit aufgefallen,isch hab keine ahnung wo des restaurent sein soll. kann mir jemand mal nachhilfe in frankengeographie geben?jetzt nicht nur in dem fall sondern auch allgemein...
> lucas *


Hey Luggas, 
guckst Du hier:

Pizzamampf-Fred 

TOM


----------



## lugggas (25. Oktober 2003)

sunflower meint,ob ich net zum pizza essen mit will.naja ich hätte lust,abr ich mein,ich bin erst 15
lucas


----------



## amelius (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *
> 
> Ja, und multikulturell noch dazu! Wenn das nicht Völkerverständigung ist...   Die ganzen Franken, n Hesse und unser E-Exil-Franke aus Freiburg... Is des net schee...
> ...



Ja, Völkerverständigung über Unter- und Oberweiten ist wohl die einfachste, wohl letztlich aber auch effektivste Form !
 
SCNR

Könn´ mer jetzt lieber wieder über Hypothenusen weiterreden?


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> Also sind jetzt wohl doch die außenrum flexibler?!? Wir können nämlich d und t und b und p auseinanderhalten...   Und das problemlos! (oder war das doch 'broblemlos'???  )



Die Ossis, pardon Saggsn, sin da die Schlimmsdn.
Die kennen nur g und g, b und b, d und d.

Gänsefleisch(d) maa den Schdacheldroahdzaun weschmachn ?


----------



## sunflower (26. Oktober 2003)

> sunflower meint,ob ich net zum pizza essen mit will.naja ich hätte lust,abr ich mein,ich bin erst 15



Hast doch gefragt, wo das überhaupt ist... Da dachte ich, du willst mit??? 



> Die Ossis, pardon Saggsn, sin da die Schlimmsdn.



Dann ein Hoch auf die guten alten Bundesländer!!!    
(in der Hoffnung, daß hier jetzt kein Ossi reinschneit und sich auf den Schlips getreten fühlt...  )



> Ja, Völkerverständigung über Unter- und Oberweiten ist wohl die einfachste, wohl letztlich aber auch effektivste Form !



Ich dachte, daß sei die Schwierigste?  Männlein und Weiblein werden sich doch wohl nie wirklich verstehen...   Anders wärs aber wohl auch langweilig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (26. Oktober 2003)

ich hab nie gesagt,dass ich nicht mitwill.aber ich mein als 15 jähriger unter 20-30 jährigen???
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *ich hab nie gesagt,dass ich nicht mitwill.aber ich mein als 15 jähriger unter 20-30 jährigen???
> lucas *



Unter 37jährigen bitte Aber die meisten von uns jungbebliebenen Altersverweigerern wie ich können auch mit jüngeren Mountainbikern kommunizieren. Biken verbindet halt.

Außerdem sind wir tolerant gegenüber Randgruppen wie Jugendlichen  (Ausnahme: Canondale-Fahrer)  

Grüße
TOM


----------



## lugggas (26. Oktober 2003)

naja wenn das so ist würde ich schon gerne kommen...
lucas


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *naja wenn das so ist würde ich schon gerne kommen...
> lucas *



Alles klar. Ich reservier ein Plätzle für Dich mit

TOM


----------



## lugggas (26. Oktober 2003)

krass danke!!!
ok.mal überlegen wie ich hinkomme
lucas


----------



## sunflower (26. Oktober 2003)

Na, das war jetzt aber ne schwere Geburt!!! Ich nehm mal an, mit Messer und Gabel kannst du umgehen und da du auch kein cannondale fährst solltest du auch mit Tom keine Probleme kriegen... 
Und für deine Alten hast du doch auch ein gutes Argument, daß du mitdarfst und sie dich fahren: sind ja lauter 'Erwachsene' da, die auf dich aufpassen!  Und Ferien hast du ja auch gerade...


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> Außerdem sind wir tolerant gegenüber Randgruppen wie Jugendlichen  (Ausnahme: Canondale-Fahrer)
> Grüße
> TOM


@ AM :
Was soll das wieder heißen ?  
Wenn bei Votec alle Stricke reißen, kauf ich mir ein C'dale   









Oki,  *PEACE !* 
Ich kauf mir n Hi*Tec*


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Oktober 2003)

Hätte ich drauf gewettet

Wo ist eigentlich Deine Lieblings-Eisdiele??

Ich erzähl Dir am Mittwoch mal genauer warum...

AM


----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Unter 37jährigen bitte Aber die meisten von uns jungbebliebenen Altersverweigerern wie ich können auch mit jüngeren Mountainbikern kommunizieren. Biken verbindet halt.
> *



echt, wäre mir neu...aber Du hast sicherlich recht, daß jemand in Deinem Alter den "Welpen" etwas Honig ums Maul schmieren muß, denn Du bekommst von den Kleinen wenigstens die Rente noch finanziert, unsereins (knapp an die 30) muß da schon schauen wo er bleibt...ich liebe unser Soziales Netz...irgendwann kommen se drauf, daß man für seine Rente ruhig seine Salsas, Rockys, Ibis, Marins und gar Brodies verkaufen soll...die Welt ist so schlecht!!!



> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Außerdem sind wir tolerant gegenüber Randgruppen wie Jugendlichen  (Ausnahme: Canondale-Fahrer)
> 
> ...



Und die mit dem C auf dem Rad werden selbst in alpinen Höhen mit einem freundlichen "Die Eisdiele mit den "Uschis" ist 200 hm weiter unten" gegrüßt...


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> Und die mit dem C auf dem Rad werden selbst in alpinen Höhen mit einem freundlichen "Die Eisdiele mit den "Uschis" ist 200 hm weiter unten" gegrüßt...


@Altitude:
Beleidige  mir nicht die *C*anyon Fahrer !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> Wo ist eigentlich Deine Lieblings-Eisdiele??


@All-Mountain:
*Meine Eisdiele ist in Ungelstätten*


----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> @Altitude:
> Beleidige  mir nicht die Canyon Fahrer !  *



Für einen aus Röthenbach stehts Du manchmal ganz schön lang auf Deiner Leitung...

C für Cannondale...ich würd die Postings der Anderen (z.B. All Mountain) etwas genauer lesen...

...brauchst mir nicht zu Danken, mann tut was man kann...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## lugggas (26. Oktober 2003)

An alle Fürther:


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=890219#post890219


müssen wir uns solche blöden witze gefallen lassen?
lucas


----------



## Techniker (26. Oktober 2003)

> Für einen aus Röthenbach stehts Du manchmal ganz schön lang auf Deiner Leitung...
> C für Cannondale...ich würd die Postings der Anderen (z.B. All Mountain) etwas genauer lesen...
> ...brauchst mir nicht zu Danken, mann tut was man kann...
> Grüße
> Alex


@Altitude
 Ich bin unschuldig !!! 
Ich hätt ja auch Cube schreiben können.
Ich bin Cannondaleschreibvermeider.  Gell?


----------



## Altitude (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lugggas _
> *An alle Fürther:
> 
> 
> ...



@Lugggas

Relax, ab nem gewissen Alter, steht man da drüber...

...es gibt immer unwissende Neider...


----------



## amelius (26. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *
> 
> Ich dachte, daß sei die Schwierigste?  Männlein und Weiblein werden sich doch wohl nie wirklich verstehen...   Anders wärs aber wohl auch langweilig...  *



 aber nein ..... das ist wohl auch eine Frage des Alters   .... 

nur, weils schon Thema hier war


----------



## sunflower (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *
> 
> aber nein ..... das ist wohl auch eine Frage des Alters   ....
> ...



Dann lass die Jungs bitte endlich erwachsen werden!!!


----------



## nils (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *
> 
> Dann lass die Jungs bitte endlich erwachsen werden!!!  *



Nur mal so am Rande:

Jungs und erwachsen... es gibt einfach Dinge die werden wohl niemals zusammenpassen, ich weiß von was ich rede!


----------



## sunflower (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande:
> ...



Soso! Naja, einen kleinen Funken Hoffnung hab ich ja noch. Gibt da aber ein recht hartnäckiges Exemplar mit dem geistigen Stand eines 10-jährigen!  Ich glaub, so schlimm ist die Sache bei dir nicht gelagert, oder?  Ich meine, erwachsen sein und dann hin und wieder doch absolut kindisch schließt sich ja nicht aus... Hier weiß ich, wovon ich rede...  
Im Großen und Ganzen dürft ihr ja bleiben, wie ihr seid...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Die Ossis, pardon Saggsn, sin da die Schlimmsdn.
> Die kennen nur g und g, b und b, d und d.
> 
> Gänsefleisch(d) maa den Schdacheldroahdzaun weschmachn ?     *



Nun muss ich (übrigens: Tach zusammen!) aber mal eingreifen. Die Ossis sind nun nicht gleich die Sachsen, auch wenn man das in einigen Landesteilen schon mal so sieht. Wir Mecklenburger sind zum Beispiel, so wir uns nicht dem niederen Plattdeutsch hingeben, Meister im hochdeutschen Sprachgebrauch. Gleiches betrifft allerdings auch unsere sagenhafte nonverbale Kommunikation. Denn wer uns beim Gespräch nicht anschaut, bekommt nur die Hälfte mit und schweigend kommentieren wir noch viel mehr!!! 

Das Sächsische aber, so man es denn wirklich zum schreien komisch darstellen möchte, muss in reiner Lautschrift niedergeschrieben werden. Gänsefleisch ist zwar mitunter sehr lecker, aber in dem Zusammenhang ein ganz alter Hut. Wenn man aber einen jungen Sachsen trifft, sollte man ihn zum Sprechen in feinstem Denglisch locken, was den Erheiterungsgrad gleich nochmal steigert. Darüber kann ich trotz meines teils sächsischen Ursprungs lachen.

Im Übrigen: Die Ossis ham natürlich die Längsten, das exzessive Hingeben zur Freikörperkultur tat sein übriges dazu.  

Achja: Ich würd ja nun wirklich mal gern wissen wer die Drei Pedaleure an der Veste waren. Diese Strolche!   

Und denn noch: Ein V- oder C-Bike kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Damit kann man ja vor lauter Sollbruchstellen und Eisdielengespött nimmer sein eigenes soziales Netz (ultimate ZZZZZorro-Bike-Fonds) füllen, um so die eigene Altersvorsorge zu sichern.

Grüße vom


----------



## amelius (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> *
> 
> Nur mal so am Rande:
> ...



 wenn man ihnen ein Spielzeug läßt (so, wie die meisten hier ein nettes Spielzeug -mit Kosenamen  - haben) können sie doch  im restlichen Leben ganz erwachsen und vernünftig sein, oder?


----------



## sunflower (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amelius _
> *
> 
> wenn man ihnen ein Spielzeug läßt (so, wie die meisten hier ein nettes Spielzeug -mit Kosenamen  - haben) können sie doch  im restlichen Leben ganz erwachsen und vernünftig sein, oder?
> ...



Problematisch wird die Sache allerdings, wenn etwas unreife Kerle Menschen als ihr Spielzeug ansehen!  Solange es sich nur um Bikes, Fussball oder sonstwas handelt, sei euch euer Spieltrieb gegönnt!!!  (bei manchen Spielchen mischen wir ja durchaus auch gerne mal mit  )


----------



## All-Mountain (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *
> 
> Problematisch wird die Sache allerdings, wenn etwas unreife Kerle Menschen als ihr Spielzeug ansehen!  Solange es sich nur um Bikes, Fussball oder sonstwas handelt, sei euch euer Spieltrieb gegönnt!!!  (bei manchen Spielchen mischen wir ja durchaus auch gerne mal mit  ) *



Da hat jemand anscheinend schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...

Ich spiele nur mit Mountain-Bikes und Digi-Cam's. Großes Indianer-Ehrenwort.

TOM


----------



## sunflower (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Da hat jemand anscheinend schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...
> ...



Yep, über manche deiner Geschlechtsgenossen kann man einfach nur den Kopf schütteln...  

Aber so ist brav! Mit Bikes und Digis spielen ist eine durchaus akzeptable Freizeitbeschäftigung...  Da kann sicher auch dein 'Bikerbabe' mit leben...


----------



## Rootboy (28. Oktober 2003)

das kann ich nur bestätigen. Über manche deiner Artgenossen kann ich auch nur den Kopfschütteln, aber zum Glück gibts ja noch Mountainbikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Techniker (28. Oktober 2003)

> *
> Wenn man aber einen jungen Sachsen trifft, sollte man ihn zum Sprechen in feinstem Denglisch locken, was den Erheiterungsgrad gleich nochmal steigert.*



Meintest Du die Angel*sachsen* ? 



> *Darüber kann ich trotz meines teils sächsischen Ursprungs lachen.
> *



Ich auch.


----------



## amelius (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rootboy _
> *das kann ich nur bestätigen. Über manche deiner Artgenossen kann ich auch nur den Kopfschütteln, aber zum Glück gibts ja noch Mountainbikes. *



SchauSchauSchau, 

jetzt will es wieder keiner gewesen sein   


Ich finde schon, dass GEMEINSAME Spiele eine sehr akzeptable Freizeitbeschäftigung sind.....

SCNR

ps.
werde ich jetzt wegen OT-Beträgen ermahnt??  x


----------



## All-Mountain (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sunflower _
> *
> Da kann sicher auch dein 'Bikerbabe' mit leben...  *



Da gibt's trotzdem schon mal ab und zu Diskussionsbedarf. Aber so sind halt mache Deiner Geschlechtsgenossinen...


----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> Da gibt's trotzdem schon mal ab und zu Diskussionsbedarf. Aber so sind halt mache Deiner Geschlechtsgenossinen... *




Wo darf ich unterschreiben....!


----------



## Tom:-) (29. Oktober 2003)

ist etwa einer der ominösen drei bei gemeinsamen spielchen tangential über den 'hügel' gefahren ... ? ... aber 30cm?


----------



## lugggas (29. Oktober 2003)

so könnte man das sagen


----------



## Altitude (29. Oktober 2003)

COOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

mach diesen Tread dicht...ist ja fast schon so schlimm...wie bei dem Tread, den wir eine neue Herberge gegeben haben....


----------



## lugggas (29. Oktober 2003)

jetzt stress halt,odda?....
der ist nämlich von MIR!


----------



## sunflower (29. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *COOOOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> mach diesen Tread dicht...ist ja fast schon so schlimm...wie bei dem Tread, den wir eine neue Herberge gegeben haben....  *



Ach komm, ist doch anspruchsvoll! Wir machen uns ernsthaft Gedanken über zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen! Das trägt bestimmt auch zum Weltfrieden bei....  

Na gut, die Männlichkeitsdiskussion... Aber da konnte ich ja eh nicht mitmachen...   

@ all-mountain
Ohne Diskussionen hin und wieder wär's auf die Dauer ja auch langweilig. Und so kann man sich auch wieder fein versöhnen...
Und einen Großteil meiner Geschlechtsgenossinnen versteh ich selbst nicht...


----------



## lugggas (30. Oktober 2003)

jop,genau.und warum sollte man alles dicht machen?Reicht doch schon wenn einige aus dem ibc dauernd dicht sind 
lucas

P.S. gestern war echt stylelisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZZZZZorro (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *Meintest Du die Angelsachsen ?  *


natürlich net



> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *ist etwa einer der ominösen drei bei gemeinsamen spielchen tangential über den 'hügel' gefahren ... ? ... aber 30cm?
> 
> *



Äußerst interessanter Betrachtungsansatz. Dabei fände ich es allerdings noch interessant, ob der Hügel tatsächlich diagonal überfahren oder vielleicht nur seitlich geschnitten wurde. Letzteres würde unweigerlich im kontextbezogenen Spannungsfeld zur eingangs getroffenen Feststellung stehen und gewisse Fragen zur Kontiguität der geschilderten Ereignisse aufwerfen. Auch bedarf es zur Feststellung des herauszufindenden Delinquenten, welcher nach Identifikation eindeutige Rückschlüsse auf die gesuchte Gruppe zulässt, weiterer Informationen. So wären Angaben zur geodatischen Beschaffenheit des Hügels sowie zur Vermessung der grobstollenen Rollspur äußerst förderlich.


----------



## Tom:-) (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZZZZZorro _
> *
> 
> Äußerst interessanter Betrachtungsansatz. Dabei fände ich es allerdings noch interessant, ob der Hügel tatsächlich diagonal überfahren oder vielleicht nur seitlich geschnitten wurde. Letzteres würde unweigerlich im kontextbezogenen Spannungsfeld zur eingangs getroffenen Feststellung stehen und gewisse Fragen zur Kontiguität der geschilderten Ereignisse aufwerfen. Auch bedarf es zur Feststellung des herauszufindenden Delinquenten, welcher nach Identifikation eindeutige Rückschlüsse auf die gesuchte Gruppe zulässt, weiterer Informationen. So wären Angaben zur geodatischen Beschaffenheit des Hügels sowie zur Vermessung der grobstollenen Rollspur äußerst förderlich. *



ah, endlich ein ernsthafter investigator. wie ich sehe ist herr nick knatterton alias zzzorro bereits voll in die skrutinierende phase der untersuchungen übergegangen. meine gedanken verdichten sich zur gewissheit, es könnte sich bei der hügel-querkreuz-tangential-befahrung durch eine person um das auftreten einer, in fahrradkreisen nicht seltenen, spontanhalluzination infolge blutzuckermangels handlen. sicherlich wurde der monsterhügel in der realität in feinster panzergrenadiermanier unterfahren, da der fahrer es verabsäumte, im rechten moment den aufwärtsgang einzulegen. was meinen sie dazu?

in gespannter erwartung ihrer ergebnisse
sherlock tom tomson ;-)


----------



## lugggas (16. November 2003)

is doch sowas von egal,wen ich gesehen hab bzw,wie sie wann und wo gefahren sind und überhaupt 
viel wichtiger ist,wen ich noch sehen werde!
lucas

@coffee:du wolltest doch ma wieder was wegen essen oda so reinsetzten,oda?also wie gesagt,mit is feitertach,d.h. DI kann ich "länger" aufbleiben


----------

